# Weekly Competition 2019-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R F2 R' F U' F' U
*2. *F' U2 F' U2 R F' R F' R'
*3. *F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F'
*4. *F R2 U' R F' R
*5. *F2 U' F' R U F' R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 U B' U2 B2 F R' B' U' R'
*2. *R2 F' L2 F' R2 F R2 B L2 F L2 R F2 R' F L' B' D L U B2
*3. *D B U2 F' R U2 L F' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R L F2 U2 B2
*4. *F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F R2 F' L' R2 B' D L U2 F
*5. *L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U' B R U' B' U F' L B D R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' D' U B' F2 U2 L Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 D' Uw' U2 R' B Fw' L Rw' D Uw2 B2 L D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F D L B2 D Uw L Uw2 F' Rw B2 Fw2 U
*2. *Rw F Rw' Fw' U Rw2 R U2 F' Rw' R' F Rw U2 Rw2 F U Fw L B Fw2 L2 Rw' B L' Rw' R' B2 U2 F Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 Uw B Fw2 F' D2 U2
*3. *R' Uw' L Rw' F' Rw R F D' U R2 Fw' L D' R2 B Fw F' L Rw R' Fw2 D U Rw' D F2 Rw' Fw R' Fw L2 F2 R' Uw2 B' Fw' U' B L2
*4. *B D Fw U2 F L Fw Uw' F' R Uw2 R2 U2 F' Uw2 L D2 Uw' U L' Fw' R2 B Uw' U' Rw Fw Uw Rw U2 B' Rw' Fw2 U Fw L2 Fw2 Rw2 U B'
*5. *L' Fw' F2 Uw B' Fw Uw U' B2 L Uw' U' R' Uw' U' L B L Rw U2 R' F2 U L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U' L Rw2 U' B' R' Uw2 R Uw2 L' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw' U Fw' Lw2 U B F' R Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' F2 Uw Lw Bw Fw' D' B Uw U' B' Bw F' L Rw2 Uw L Fw' L R2 Dw' Bw' L F2 Rw' D2 Dw L' Rw' Uw2 Rw B' L Lw2 Rw' F2 Lw Uw' U Lw' Fw Lw2 Rw B2 Fw
*2. *Bw' F2 Rw' Uw' Lw' U R Fw F L Bw Rw Bw' Fw Lw Dw' Bw U' Bw' D' R' D' L' B' F2 U' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' B Uw U' Fw Rw' Fw Rw U2 B' U' R' B' Fw F Dw U2 Bw' F2 D Dw Rw' D2 Uw' R' Bw2 Uw' R Dw' U2 Rw2 R'
*3. *D B' Bw' Fw2 R Bw2 Dw' U Rw Bw2 Dw B' D U L F2 D2 Dw' Uw U F' R' Uw B2 Dw L' Dw Rw D Dw2 R' Uw2 U F2 Rw2 F' R2 U' Bw F' R' Uw2 L' Rw' R2 Uw B' Fw Dw U2 B2 R Dw F2 L' Lw' B2 L2 D2 Uw'
*4. *B Bw F' Lw D2 Lw Fw2 F' Dw Uw Fw2 Lw U2 R Dw2 U2 Bw' F' R U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw B' D Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw F' D2 B' Fw2 F2 Dw' Lw U2 B2 Fw' Uw2 B2 L Lw R' F L2 Bw' L' Bw' Lw Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' L D' Bw Lw' R Fw2
*5. *F2 Lw' Rw B' Fw2 Uw L' Lw2 R' B' D2 Lw B' Fw Lw Dw2 Uw2 U' F R2 D2 B2 Bw Fw L' B' Lw2 Rw' F' Rw R Bw F2 Lw' D Rw Fw D' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Uw' B Dw L' Lw' U' Lw2 Fw' F2 L' Lw B' L2 Lw Dw' Fw U' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F F2 2D 2U2 L2 2L' R2 D2 B 2F2 2L2 2D 2U' 3F2 L2 3R' R' 2F' 2L 3F 3U2 B 3F' F 2L 3U U' 2L' U' 3F' F R 2U' U' B' 2R D 3U 3R2 2B2 2D' 2B 2D' 3F' D' 2R 2D R' D 2R 3F' 2R 2B2 U2 R2 2D2 2U2 U' F' 2L2 3F' 2L2 B' 2D' 3R D L2 2L R' 2F2
*2. *D 3U 3R 2R' D2 2B' D2 R2 2U2 3R2 3U 2R U F2 R2 2F2 F 2L' D' 3U F2 3U2 U 2R' 2D 3U' 2F 2L2 3R' B 2F 2D 2R' 3U2 U' 3R' 2B2 F 2L 2B2 L D' 2F' 3R' D2 2U2 U B2 2R2 3U' B2 2F2 F2 2D2 R' 2U' R2 F 2R' B2 2B' 2F F' 3U2 2B2 3U2 2B' 2L' 3R' U'
*3. *3R' 2U2 U 2R 3U 3F 2U' 3F' 2R 3U L' 2R 2B D' 3U2 2U' 2F' L' 2D' B2 F2 D' 2L' 2R 2D' B2 3R2 F2 D2 2D2 F 2R B2 F 3U 2U' 3F' 2F' 3U2 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D 2U' U F 3R2 R2 2F D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 F 2D' 3R2 2R' F' D2 3F 3R' R B2 3F2 3U2 F2 L 3F' 2F2 D
*4. *2R2 R' D' 2D2 2F2 U' 2R' 3U' B2 2B2 2F2 3R2 U2 2F2 R2 3F2 2D 3R 2D 3R' 2D' U2 L 3F' L' R' 2B' L' D 3U2 2B2 2U2 2L2 2F2 2D2 2U 2L2 3U' 3F 2L 2F2 D 3F 3R 2U' B 2F D2 3R' R' B' 2B' 3F' F' D2 3F 2R' 3U' 3R2 2B2 3U 3F2 U2 3R' 2B' 2R' 3U2 L' 2R2 R
*5. *2F 2D 3U2 F L' 2R D' R' B' R' 3F' F 2R U L' 3R' 2R B' 3F R2 2B' F' L 2L2 B 2B' 2F2 2D2 2F F' L2 2D' 3F2 R2 2U B 3F 2U' F' 2L 2D 2L' U2 B2 R' 2U B' 2L' 3R' 2R 3F2 2F' D 2F' 2D' 3R' 3F' U' F' 3R' 2R2 2D R' 2B' 3F 3R 2B 2R' R' D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' 3U2 U2 L' 3D' F 3D2 3R' 3D U' R2 U 3B 2L2 3D' L' 3L2 F' U L D' 3F L' 3D' 2L2 3L2 2R R' 3D' 2U2 L' 3L' 3R 2D' 3U2 2U 2L 3L D' B 2U 2L' 3B' D2 2F' 2D 3F 2F 3L' D' 3U' U2 B D2 3U' 3B2 3D 3B D2 2R' U 2B2 3F 3R' 2R 3F' 2F2 3R2 R' U2 L' 2L2 3R' R2 2B' D' 3U' F' 2U 2L2 2D' 3D' 3U2 B 3F 3L2 3R 3B 3F F' U R F 2U 3B2 3D' 3B' 2U' 3B 3R2
*2. *D' 3U 3R2 D' 3D 2L U2 3B2 3U R' 3D 3U' 2R' B' D 2D2 3B2 2F2 3U' U' B2 3L2 R2 B2 L D' 3R B2 2D 3U' U' 3B 3U U 2R' D' U2 3B2 F R2 3B L' 2U2 B' 3B' 3F2 U 3B' L D' R' 2B2 3F' U 3R F2 D 2D2 U R D 3R U 3R' 3B D' 2U' B' U2 F L B' 3U 3L 2R 3U2 2L2 B2 3F2 2R R2 3B' 2R 3U 2L' 2D 3U 2U' U 3L2 3R' 3B 3F' L 2F2 F2 L' B' 3U2 3L'
*3. *2B' 3F2 U2 2B' 3D' U 3F' L' 3F R2 2D' 2F' 3D2 3R2 3U2 3F 2R2 F2 3U' 3B2 3D2 2R B' F' D 3B 3D 3U' 3L2 D 3F 3R' 3B2 2D' 2U R2 2B' 3L 3U 2R 2B' 3D' L' U2 3R' 3B 3D2 U 3B 2F L 3D2 2B 3D' B 3D' R2 3B D2 3U 3R2 2F2 3R2 B 3B2 2L2 3L2 2R' 3B D2 3L 3D2 2U2 B' 2B' 2D 3D B 2B 2F' L' 2L2 2R F' L2 3L 3R' 3B' R2 2B2 L' 3B 2R R 2B' 3F 2F' 2L' 3B 3D
*4. *2R2 2U' 3B' 3F2 D2 3U' 2U U' 3F' 2D U2 L2 3U 3B2 3U2 2B2 2U U2 B2 3F' 2F2 2U' 2R2 F 2D2 2L' D 2F2 3U' 2U R 2D2 3D2 2L' 2B' 3F 2F 3R2 2R' 2B 3R 2U B 3B2 F2 2R 2F' 2U' L 2L' 3L' 2R' 2D2 3B2 2F2 L 2L' 3L2 R 2F' 2U' L 2R 2U' 2R2 B 2B' 2U2 2L' R' 2D' R 2B2 2F2 D2 3U 2R B2 F 2U2 2B2 3L' D2 B 3D L 3L' 2B' 2F' 3R2 3F2 3D 2U' 2R B2 3L' 2R F2 3U2 2F'
*5. *2B2 D2 3R' 2F' F' 3U' 2B 3D2 3U B' 2D2 3D 3U' L2 D2 U 3B' 2F 2L B 2F2 F2 R2 3D2 3L 2D' F' 3L2 3D2 2U' 2B' 3B' 3F' L' 2R D R2 D 2R 2B 3R 3D 3L2 3R2 2R' 2U' 3L 3B2 U' 3R' 2U2 U' 3R2 R' D2 2D 2B 3F2 F2 3U2 U 2L' B 3F L2 3R2 3F2 3R' 2U2 3F' 2F2 3L 3B' 3R' B2 L2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3L2 3R' 2D2 3U2 2B' 3F2 3U' 3F' D' B2 2L2 R2 B2 2B 3B2 D' 3F2 3R 2R2 2U U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' F U R2 F' U2 F
*2. *R2 U2 F' U R2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
*3. *U F U2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 U' F2 B R B R D L' B D F2 B' D' L F' D2 B R' Fw Uw
*2. *F2 U2 F2 B2 R' L B2 F2 L' F2 L B U R U2 D R' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*3. *D2 L' U' B' U' F D' U2 R2 B' R' F' R' B' D2 F' U2 L2 R' B' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' F' Rw' Uw' L2 B2 F2 Uw L2 D' U2 B' Uw2 B' Fw' D' F Rw R F2 Uw' U L' U' F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F L2 F2 Uw Fw2 U' F2 D2 Fw2 R Fw
*2. *L R Fw U Fw' D U' L2 Rw2 R D Uw U2 L F2 R2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' B' L' Rw' D2 B Fw2 F2 L U2 L' D L Rw' D2 L' B' Rw' Uw' F R2
*3. *D L Rw' R' Fw2 R' D2 Uw U R U' L2 R' Fw2 U B Rw R' Fw F' Rw2 R2 Uw' L Fw' Uw Rw' Uw2 U2 F D B D B F' Uw2 F Rw U' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw' Bw' Rw D2 Dw L' U' Bw2 Dw2 Fw Uw2 U2 Lw' B' Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw Bw2 L' Fw2 D' R Fw Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw R' U Rw' Uw L2 Lw' B' F L Lw U' Fw' Dw' R2 Bw Rw Dw Rw' U' Lw2 D B2 Dw2 U' R' U Bw2 L R2 Fw2 U'
*2. *Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw F' R' Dw2 U' B2 F' Rw2 R' B' Fw2 Lw Rw B2 L' Dw' B2 D' L' R2 F2 D' U' Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw Dw' F L' Bw2 Lw Uw2 Bw F2 U Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw F' Rw D2 Rw U2 Lw' D2 Uw U Lw Rw Dw' F2 U2 Bw' D2 B2
*3. *Fw' F' L2 Lw D' R' Bw2 Dw' Lw' R Dw Rw' Fw2 L' F Lw' Bw' Dw Rw2 B Bw' Rw2 R2 D' Fw' R2 Bw Uw R2 U' L Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 R D Rw Fw Lw Rw' Bw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw' L D Bw' U L U F' Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' L2 Lw Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2U' L2 2U' L' 3R 2B' D 3R U' 3F' R' 3F' 2L U2 L' 2L2 3R2 2U 2L2 3U2 2U2 F 2D 2U U 3F 2R U2 2B D2 3R' D' R2 F2 2R 2B 3F' 2D B 3F2 2D 2L2 B 2D 2U' U2 R' D2 3U' U2 2B' 3F2 L' 3R' 3F' 2F' U L' 2R2 2D2 2U' 3R 2B2 2D 3U 2U' 2F2 L 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 3L' 3F' F U2 2L 3U2 B2 3F2 2F' 2U' 3B2 3R2 2U U2 2R2 3D2 2F2 D 2B' 3F L2 3R2 2F' 3U2 3B' D' 2D 3F' 3L2 U L' 2L2 3D' 2F2 D2 2D2 2B 3B' 2D' 2U' 3B' 3F2 F 2L 2R2 3F' F2 3D2 3L2 3B' 2D B' 3D' 3R2 3F2 D 2B2 L2 2R R' 2F D2 U2 2B F2 2R' 2B2 2U2 2L2 3U' 3F 2U U 2B2 2L 3R' 3U' 2B' 3B 2D' B2 3F2 L2 3L R2 D 2R2 B' 3B' L' 3R' 3F' 2F L' 2U 3L2 2F 2L' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L B2 U' D' B' D F' L2 F' R' D' U L2 R2 D2 B L' U L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*2. *L' U L F' R F2 R U' D' L B2 R F2 L2 B D' R' F U L' Fw' Uw'
*3. *R' L' F2 R2 B' D F D R U R2 F L2 D2 U2 R F2 D F B U Rw' Uw
*4. *D' F B' D2 F' B2 U' F R2 U' B2 F U2 D R D U2 F' R' B Rw Uw
*5. *L' F L2 F R2 D U2 L' D2 L2 U' F' D' U2 R2 L B2 D B' F D
*6. *D2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R F2 R B U' L D F2 B R2 B' L' U' L2 Fw Uw'
*7. *F U' F' B' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F D' R2 F2 U F' D' Rw Uw
*8. *L2 U' F U D2 L' F L' R B2 D R2 F2 U' D L' B2 F2 D2 U2 Rw'
*9. *B' R2 D B D L2 D2 R' B R2 L D2 F B' R2 L' F' R L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*10. *L B2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 L' D' U2 R' L U F L' F' D L D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*11. *R2 D2 U' L' F' B' L2 B R U' L U2 R2 F R L D2 L U2 F' D' Fw Uw
*12. *F L R F' R U' D2 L' F' L' B2 U2 D R B' L' R' B' F D' U Rw Uw
*13. *B2 F D2 R L2 B U F R' F2 L B F U' L2 F' U' D2 F2 L2 Fw Uw
*14. *B D' F' R2 F D' B2 U2 F D L' R2 F2 U' D' L D F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *L R U2 F2 R' B R' D' R F R' B' F R' U2 F2 R' L' D R' Fw' Uw'
*16. *D2 L2 R2 U D L R' F' B' D B' U2 R' D2 R2 D' U2 L R U' Fw Uw
*17. *R2 L2 D' R F2 D U2 R L U B' D2 U B U' D R F2 L B D Fw' Uw
*18. *U D R' U2 B' L2 U R B2 L' B' F D' F B2 L' F' L' F' B Rw' Uw'
*19. *F R2 F L' D2 B' F2 U' L R' F2 R2 F D' U' R B F2 R' D' R Fw' Uw2
*20. *B F L2 B' U2 F U D2 F D2 F U D' R' U R2 F U' F L' R2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *F' L2 U2 R F B L' B F' L D2 F2 R' D R D2 F U D F U2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *R2 F2 B' D F R' L U' R F' U' R' F2 L' R2 D L U F U F' Uw'
*23. *U2 D B L' B D F' U' L2 B L2 R2 F2 U' R L U B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*24. *F' L2 D' L2 B F U2 F' R' L2 U2 F U' L' B F2 U D2 B' U' B2 Rw Uw'
*25. *B F' D' R' U2 F R' L' D B2 R B R B L2 D' R B' L D U' Fw' Uw2
*26. *B' U' B L' F B2 D U2 B' U B R B2 L2 B2 U F B' L F2 Rw2 Uw
*27. *R F' R2 F U2 D R' B U L F' D R D' L R D' L B2 Rw Uw'
*28. *R2 U2 L' U2 L B' F U' B2 U2 L' D L2 R' U B2 L' D2 U' Fw
*29. *L' U R2 B2 D B U2 F' B' D2 R B' U D' B L2 U' L B' U B' Rw' Uw'
*30. *L2 R' U' R D F2 D' U' R2 D L' U2 R2 F' R' D' B2 F' R' B' Rw2 Uw
*31. *F' U2 L B D2 L2 F R' B' F D L' D2 B2 D F L D U2 F' U2 Fw' Uw
*32. *B' L' F' U2 L2 B2 U F B2 U B2 R' F' U D2 R2 F' R' D' Fw' Uw2
*33. *D' L U D F U F B R L' F2 R2 B L2 R2 F R L D L' Fw' Uw2
*34. *L U2 D R2 U D' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 D L' F2 U' B2 F' Rw Uw2
*35. *D R2 F L' F2 B' L U' R' U F D L2 B F U' B2 U D R' Fw' Uw'
*36. *U L2 F2 R U' F' B D' U B R U' B2 U B D' R' L F' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *B2 L2 F' B' R2 U2 B R2 B L B2 R' U2 B D U B R' F D' Fw' Uw
*38. *U' F B' R' B U L2 U2 F L2 B F2 R' U2 L2 F U2 L R2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *R F L' F L2 B F' U2 L2 U2 F' U R F D' U' R2 L' D Fw' Uw
*40. *R B' R B2 L' B R U F B2 D2 U' R B U' F' U2 R2 L U B Rw Uw
*41. *B U D' B D F2 L B F' D' R' L' B' R L' D' B2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*42. *F2 B U2 L' R' B' L' F' B2 R U2 F' D2 R U2 F2 U2 D2 F' L' Fw Uw
*43. *B2 U' F' U' R' F2 L' U B' U2 F U' R' B' D2 B2 U2 R U2 Fw Uw2
*44. *D' L D' R L2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F R B D2 B2 L2 Fw Uw
*45. *F L2 F2 R2 U2 R L U2 F L2 B D' R L' D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
*46. *L' F D' R B' R' L' F2 R' F2 U' R U' D' F' B D2 R' F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*47. *L2 R B2 U R' F' L' R' D2 R2 F R' D B F' L R F2 R2 L B Rw Uw
*48. *L2 U' F2 L' B' U D' R D' L B' L' D R2 F D U L R Fw Uw'
*49. *F D' U2 B F2 L2 D' B D2 F L B L' D2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R L2 Fw Uw
*50. *D' B2 L U L2 F L R2 B' L D2 L D2 L U L' B U R' Fw Uw'
*51. *R2 B' R D U2 L' B R' U' B U2 L' B2 L2 R D U2 B2 U Rw Uw'
*52. *F L2 F2 B D2 R2 B L F U R' F2 U R2 L' B R2 B' L' Fw Uw
*53. *D2 B2 R B' D L' F L B L F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 D Fw Uw
*54. *B F2 D2 R L' B L' F B' U2 R B' R2 B' L F L2 U2 L' D2 Rw Uw2
*55. *F' B L U2 B U' R U L2 D' U L D' R L U2 F2 B' L' Fw' Uw
*56. *B L2 U' B F R' D L2 U' R F' D' R2 D' U L' U B2 R' U2 Rw Uw2
*57. *D2 B2 U2 L' U L2 D B2 R' F2 D B' D2 F U2 F' D B' F U Rw Uw
*58. *D B L2 B R2 F U2 R' F' D2 R2 L U2 B' D2 U F' R2 F' U' Fw Uw'
*59. *B R L' D' U R U' B' R B2 D B F' D F' R' U' B' L2 U' Fw' Uw
*60. *F' B2 D U2 R' L' U' B' F R' L U F2 R2 D2 U' R D B' Rw' Uw
*61. *D L' F' U L' R F' D2 R2 L D2 R L2 D L B' F' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*62. *B' U F2 D F U2 L B U' F2 D F' U2 D' L' D2 R2 U2 F L Fw' Uw'
*63. *B2 U2 B L' D2 L2 R F U L' U' D' L2 U' L' F' D' B2 F2 D' L' Fw Uw
*64. *U' F' B2 L U' D2 B' U R B2 L D' R' D2 U2 F B R' L2 Fw' Uw
*65. *R F L F L' D2 R' B2 F2 R B2 L F' U' D' B F2 R D2 Fw Uw
*66. *L' D2 F' U D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L D2 U R' U2 L R U' B' U F' Rw' Uw
*67. *D2 L D' B R2 L' D2 R F2 D' R' B F L D R2 L' D' F' R Uw'
*68. *B' U' R L' F2 B' U F' R B L F2 D F' B' D B' U D' R2
*69. *R2 D' R D' L2 D' R U B2 L R B2 D U B F' R U' D F B' Rw2 Uw2
*70. *F' R' B2 U B2 R B D2 L' B' F' U D' R' F D L U2 R' F' D Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B U2 F R' F2 D' F' U D' L U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 R
*2. *D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L U B' L' D' L2 F L' D B2
*3. *D R2 F R D2 R2 B' R' B' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 U
*4. *R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' R2 F' D R' B2 U2 B' L2 R' B R2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U' L' R B' L R2 U' L2 U' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 R' B' L' U' B D F' D' L' U'
*2. *F2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F U' L2 R' D2 B D' L' B F2 D2
*3. *B' D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L' D' B2 U R2 B' D2 R2 U
*4. *B' R2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 L U' R B R2 D L' B D2
*5. *U2 R' B2 U B L' F' R D' L B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' B' F U B' D' R2 B' R2 D2
*2. *R2 B' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B L2 F2 L U' F2 D' F U2
*3. *F' L F' U2 R' L F' R' D F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 D2 R' B2 L
*4. *B' U2 F' B D' R' U' F2 B' R2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R
*5. *L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' B' L' D2 B' F2 U2 L' D B2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U' R B' U2 F' D B2 R D2 F U2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 U L' D' U2 B2 R' B' R' U L B2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 L2 D B' R' F2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 F' L' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U F' U2 F' R U' F' U'
*3. *U2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 U' B L' U' L D2 B' R2 B R
*4. *L' Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B D2 Uw F' Uw L B' Fw F R Fw' R2 B Fw U' Fw L' F2 Rw Fw D U2 R' D2 Rw2 U2 R2 F2 Uw' U' B' L2 D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F R' U' F R2 F' U2
*3. *F D R L' U' B2 U2 B2 D2 F' D F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2
*4. *F Uw' Fw U Fw R2 Fw2 F' L D Fw U F2 R2 Uw2 B F2 L Rw2 D' R' Uw' L D2 F' L B2 F2 U Rw' U Rw2 B2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw' F'
*5. *Uw' Rw2 Dw' F2 Lw Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 R D U' Bw2 U' Fw Lw' Dw' Uw Lw R F' L F2 Dw Rw' D Lw R D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw B' F' U' Lw2 Uw R' U' Rw' U Lw2 Rw' Bw2 L Rw' D' Dw Uw2 Lw' D2 Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' F' U' F R U' F2
*3. *U B2 D2 L' F R' B' R B U' R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F' B2 R2 B2 L2
*4. *Fw U' L' Fw F Rw F Rw Fw' F' L' Rw' D Fw' F' U Rw2 Fw' F2 L' R Uw' L' B L R' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw U L' Rw Uw Fw L' Rw2 D2 Uw' U
*5. *U F' Lw2 Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 B F2 R Dw' Lw2 F2 U2 B' D2 B Bw2 D2 L2 Fw L' Rw2 R F L B Rw' Dw2 L Lw' R2 Uw R' F' Uw2 Rw Fw' Dw2 B D2 F2 U2 Rw Fw' L' Fw' L' F R' Dw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' F D' Bw2 F R' D
*6. *3U' R' 2F D2 B 3F2 F' 3U 2U' 2B2 D2 3U 2U B2 U2 2F' 2L 2F' L2 2U2 L U L' 3U' 2U L2 3F' D2 2R2 B F' L' 2L' U 2F F2 2L' 2R2 B' 3F2 2F' 2D2 U L 3U 3R' 2R' U' 2L 2R' R U 2B' 2F2 3R B2 2D2 3U 2U2 U 2B R2 2U2 U' 2B' F L' B2 3F D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U2 F' R F' R U' R' U2
*3. *B D2 B' D2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' B2 F' D R' U2 R2 D2 B
*4. *Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw' D' U2 B Fw' L2 R' D Uw F' Uw F' R' Uw2 L' B2 R Uw' Rw' F D2 U2 R D2 Rw' U' Rw2 U2 F L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw F U
*5. *F' Dw' U' Lw Rw R2 Fw Dw F L2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D2 Uw' U Rw Bw' F2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' D U' L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw L Rw2 R2 D Uw' Lw2 D2 Bw' Dw Uw' U2 B2 L2 Fw' F2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw U2 Bw Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw' R2 Fw'
*6. *D2 2D' 2L 3U' 2R 3F R2 D2 2D 3F2 3U' 2U' 3R2 2R 2B 2U2 3F 2R' F U2 B 2R2 F2 3R2 F' D' 2U2 2B' D' F' 2L2 3R' 3U' 2F' 2R' U' L R2 B' D2 2R2 2F2 L2 3R2 3F' 2L2 B' U2 2B U' 2R2 2U2 B 2L2 2U2 3F2 3U 2B2 L' 2R' R2 2D2 3U' 3F' F2 2U 2B' 2L' 2D F'
*7. *2D' 3B' L2 2F 2U R2 2D2 3D2 3U 3B' 2F 3R2 D' R' U 3F 2U' L2 2B L' 3D2 2U' B F2 2U' 3R 2R' R 3U2 R' B' 3B' 3F 2F R D2 2U 2B 3R2 3U U 2L 3D' 3R 2D' 3B L 2D2 F2 2L' 2D' 3D' 2L' 3F2 3D' 2F2 3D 2U2 U' F2 U B2 3F' 3D2 3F2 U 3R' D2 3B' 3R2 R D 2D' F2 2R' 3B2 2U2 3F' 2R 3D' 2U2 L' 2U' 2B2 F2 2L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' 3R 2R2 U' 2L2 3L2 2B2 3L 2R2 2F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR2+ DL2- UL1+ U4- R0+ D5+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R1+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ DL UL 
*2. *UR3- DR0+ DL2- UL2+ U5+ R4+ D3- L3+ ALL1- y2 U2- R5- D6+ L5+ ALL0+ DL UL 
*3. *UR3- DR0+ DL5+ UL3- U1- R3- D3- L5- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3+ D2+ L1- ALL2- UR DL UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR2+ DL3+ UL1+ U3- R1+ D4- L3- ALL4+ y2 U6+ R6+ D4- L2- ALL1- UR DR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL5+ U1- R3- D5+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U1- R6+ D1+ L4- ALL5+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U' L B' U' R l' b
*2. *B' L R U' B R' U l r b' u'
*3. *U R' L' U' R U' L' U' R l' r b' u'
*4. *B' R' U' L' U L B L u
*5. *L' R U B' L' R L r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (0, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U R L' B R' B R L' U' B'
*2. *R B R U' B' U' B' U R' U R'
*3. *R B U L R L R' L U R U'
*4. *R U L' R' B R B' R L' R' L
*5. *B R U R' L U R L' U B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R' U' R2 U' R' U' F2 U'
*3. *F U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R B' U' L2 B R2 U R D' B2
*4. *Uw L2 R D' Rw' Uw' Fw Rw' R' F2 D2 B' D' Uw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw B' F' D L' R U R2 D2 L F U' L Rw2 R2 F D' B' Fw' F2 Uw Fw' Rw
*5. *D' L' B' Fw' Lw Uw2 L Fw D Bw2 Fw Lw2 D' Fw2 U Lw Fw F Lw2 D' Uw Lw' Dw2 Lw Bw2 F Uw F D' Dw2 Uw U' F Rw Uw B2 Uw' L' Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Uw' U' Lw2 Rw' R' U2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' D2 Lw2 D2 F U Bw
*OH. *F2 L D2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L D2 F U L' D2 L2 R D' U B U'
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3+ U4- R6+ D4+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U5- R3+ D5+ L1- ALL0+ DR 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B R L' R L' U' R' L' b u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)
*Skewb. *B R B L B' R U' R' B' R L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B' F' r b f' F r' f' R' B' F L' R' B L F'
*2. *l' L' b f' l' b f' l L B' R' B L' F
*3. *L R' F R' b' l' f' r' L B F L R B F' L' B' L'
*4. *R b' B r' R' F b' f r' B L F L B F L' F'
*5. *B' L b f' l b l B L' R B L' F R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw B' Uw Lw R' Bw' U Bw' L Rw U Rw' Bw Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' u l r b'
*2. *Rw Bw U' R Uw' Rw L Bw U' B Lw Rw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw Lw Rw' b
*3. *Lw L' B' Lw Uw' Bw' R Bw' U' R Bw' Uw' Bw Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' r
*4. *Uw L' R' Lw Uw U Bw' U' R' B' Lw' Rw Uw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw Uw u' l b'
*5. *Uw Bw R' Bw Uw' L R B Uw Rw U' B' Uw Lw Bw Uw Bw Uw u b'


----------



## Lux (Jul 3, 2019)

3x3
18.67, 21.65, (24.81), 20.09, (18.14)
Ao5: 20.20


----------



## Qunima (Jul 3, 2019)

3x3
(39.59), (31.96) 34.07 34.32 38.47
Ao5: 35.62


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2019)

Qunima said:


> 3x3
> (39.59), (31.96) 34.07 34.32 38.47
> Ao5: 35.62


I was going to add your result, but you appear to already have a different result in the database. Which is correct - the one on the competition site, or this one?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2019)

Results for week 27: Congratulations to tJardigradHe, Tristan Chua Yong, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(169)
1.  1.58 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.71 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  1.72 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.83 lejitcuber
5.  1.92 MrKuba600
6.  1.97 TipsterTrickster
7.  1.99 ExultantCarn
8.  2.10 PokeCubes
9.  2.11 OriginalUsername
10.  2.17 asacuber
10.  2.17 JakubDrobny
12.  2.20 JoXCuber
13.  2.22 Legomanz
14.  2.23 hopelessdove
15.  2.30 [email protected]
16.  2.32 Trig0n
17.  2.34 JMHCubed
17.  2.34 David ep
17.  2.34 Magdamini
20.  2.41 Alexis1011
21.  2.44 Imran Rahman
22.  2.49 kahvipelle123
23.  2.53 Angry_Mob
24.  2.62 Wish Lin
25.  2.63 DhruvA
26.  2.66 tJardigradHe
27.  2.70 Kerry_Creech
27.  2.70 HawaiiLife745
29.  2.76 CubicOreo
30.  2.78 G2013
31.  2.82 Nordcubing
31.  2.82 Dream Cubing
31.  2.82 NathanaelCubes
34.  2.86 cubiversecube
35.  2.87 cuberkid10
36.  2.88 mihnea3000
37.  2.92 Kylegadj
38.  2.93 JackPfeifer
38.  2.93 Tristan Chua Yong
40.  2.95 AdrianCubing
41.  2.96 2017LAMB06
41.  2.96 Torch
43.  2.97 boroc226han
44.  2.98 BradenTheMagician
45.  3.03 parkertrager
46.  3.08 Sowrduk
47.  3.11 AidanNoogie
48.  3.12 Zeke Mackay
49.  3.14 qwer13
50.  3.21 typo56
51.  3.22 AlwinR
52.  3.24 bennettstouder
53.  3.27 BradyCubes08
54.  3.28 Awesomesaucer
55.  3.33 Marcus Siu
56.  3.38 Nihahhat
57.  3.42 cuber-26
58.  3.45 Connor Yungbluth
58.  3.45 Cheng
60.  3.47 Shadowjockey
61.  3.54 Last Layer King
61.  3.54 u Cube
63.  3.58 skewber10
63.  3.58 [email protected]
65.  3.60 MCuber
66.  3.67 ichcubegern
67.  3.69 2016LAIL01
68.  3.74 Coinman_
68.  3.74 DesertWolf
68.  3.74 leudcfa
71.  3.75 Liam Wadek
72.  3.80 DGCubes
73.  3.87 johnstond
73.  3.87 Ontricus
73.  3.87 yjko
76.  3.91 d2polld
77.  3.94 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  3.96 Cuz Red
79.  4.01 V.Kochergin
80.  4.02 [email protected]
80.  4.02 gutte02
82.  4.04 RileyN23
83.  4.05 weatherman223
83.  4.05 SpiFunTastic
85.  4.06 Iconic cuber
86.  4.07 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  4.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
88.  4.10 Natanael
88.  4.10 Katiedavies3103
90.  4.11 Rollercoasterben
91.  4.13 Infraredlizards
92.  4.17 Metallic Silver
93.  4.20 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
94.  4.27 buzzteam4
95.  4.28 TheCube4226
96.  4.29 Dylan Swarts
97.  4.30 BleachedTurtle
98.  4.34 Underwatercuber
99.  4.36 danvie
100.  4.42 GTGil
101.  4.44 NewoMinx
102.  4.45 Antto Pitkänen
102.  4.45 ARandomCuber
104.  4.51 begiuli65
105.  4.55 Cuberstache
106.  4.56 Logan
107.  4.60 Fred Lang
108.  4.62 swankfukinc
109.  4.65 Alpha cuber
109.  4.65 Moreno van Rooijen
111.  4.66 BiscutDNF
111.  4.66 MattP98
111.  4.66 abhijat
114.  4.73 Cooki348
115.  4.74 Billybong378
116.  4.80 Glomnipotent
116.  4.80 Emir Yusuf
118.  4.82 Koen van Aller
119.  4.89 xyzzy
120.  4.90 topppits
121.  4.96 João Vinicius
122.  5.03 Parke187
123.  5.06 [email protected]
124.  5.09 Janav Gupta
125.  5.10 ThatLucas
126.  5.18 riz3ndrr
127.  5.21 InlandEmpireCuber
127.  5.21 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
127.  5.21 sigalig
127.  5.21 brad711
131.  5.27 abunickabhi
132.  5.35 UnknownCuber
133.  5.43 Lvl9001Wizard
134.  5.44 rlnninja
134.  5.44 Bogdan
136.  5.47 MrLunarWolf
137.  5.50 TheCubingAddict980
138.  5.61 Immolated-Marmoset
139.  5.62 sascholeks
140.  5.63 fun at the joy
141.  5.66 vilkkuti25
142.  5.70 CubingCrazy
143.  5.80 John Benwell
144.  5.87 savagecabbage1928
144.  5.87 Rodrigo Mikkonen
146.  5.97 VIBE_ZT
147.  6.06 revaldoah
148.  6.08 TheNoobCuber
149.  6.14 PingPongCuber
150.  6.26 Aadil- ali
151.  6.28 SpartanSailor
152.  6.29 markdlei
153.  6.36 yovliporat
154.  6.58 UnknownCanvas
155.  6.72 SuperCheese
155.  6.72 Jonasrox09
157.  6.80 toinou06cubing
158.  6.82 Mike Hughey
159.  7.18 Tusef
160.  7.37 PiEquals3.14
161.  7.47 Petri Krzywacki
162.  7.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
163.  7.93 J6642
164.  8.09 Skittleskp
165.  8.66 One Wheel
166.  9.55 freshcuber.de
167.  11.76 Jacck
168.  12.20 MatsBergsten
169.  14.84 capcubeing


*3x3x3*(196)
1.  6.86 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.19 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.43 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.82 kahvipelle123
5.  7.93 hopelessdove
6.  8.35 tJardigradHe
7.  8.43 Tristan Chua Yong
8.  8.48 thecubingwizard
9.  8.58 cuberkid10
10.  8.81 AlwinR
11.  8.90 Andrew_Douzenis
12.  8.92 Shadowjockey
13.  8.94 OriginalUsername
14.  9.10 ichcubegern
15.  9.21 JackPfeifer
16.  9.26 Zeke Mackay
17.  9.27 speedcuber71
17.  9.27 RileyN23
19.  9.30 jancsi02
20.  9.35 parkertrager
21.  9.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  9.42 ExultantCarn
23.  9.44 gutte02
24.  9.54 David ep
25.  9.60 AidanNoogie
26.  9.66 G2013
26.  9.66 mihnea3000
26.  9.66 Djangovend
29.  9.75 PokeCubes
30.  9.84 HawaiiLife745
31.  10.05 Magdamini
31.  10.05 [email protected]
33.  10.10 TipsterTrickster
34.  10.14 Torch
35.  10.20 Cheng
36.  10.21 Dream Cubing
37.  10.23 AdrianCubing
38.  10.32 boroc226han
39.  10.39 cuber-26
39.  10.39 asacuber
41.  10.42 MichaelNielsen
42.  10.43 MrKuba600
43.  10.44 riz3ndrr
44.  10.45 DhruvA
44.  10.45 BradyCubes08
46.  10.46 CubicOreo
47.  10.47 Kylegadj
48.  10.53 Katiedavies3103
49.  10.61 [email protected]
50.  10.68 SimonK
50.  10.68 Nihahhat
52.  10.77 Marcus Siu
53.  10.78 yjko
53.  10.78 sigalig
55.  10.86 JoXCuber
56.  10.87 BradenTheMagician
57.  10.91 NewoMinx
58.  11.09 MCuber
59.  11.23 Michael DeLaRosa
60.  11.25 Ontricus
61.  11.26 Kerry_Creech
62.  11.27 YoniStrass
63.  11.37 GTGil
64.  11.50 JakubDrobny
65.  11.52 2017LAMB06
65.  11.52 ARandomCuber
67.  11.57 2018JAIN01
68.  11.60 Cuz Red
69.  11.65 Cuberstache
69.  11.65 DGCubes
71.  11.71 Awesomesaucer
72.  11.73 2016LAIL01
73.  11.82 typo56
74.  11.91 Iconic cuber
75.  12.02 Trig0n
76.  12.08 Keroma12
77.  12.12 leudcfa
78.  12.15 Cuber2113
78.  12.15 abunickabhi
80.  12.24 20luky3
81.  12.26 Keenan Johnson
82.  12.29 Cooki348
83.  12.42 fun at the joy
84.  12.52 Sowrduk
85.  12.54 BiscutDNF
86.  12.56 Logan
87.  12.70 NathanaelCubes
88.  12.79 Liam Wadek
89.  12.84 danvie
90.  12.89 Glomnipotent
91.  12.98 weatherman223
92.  13.03 Utkarsh Ashar
93.  13.04 cubiversecube
94.  13.05 Angry_Mob
95.  13.10 Dylan Swarts
96.  13.20 Connor Yungbluth
97.  13.21 buzzteam4
98.  13.24 V.Kochergin
99.  13.32 d2polld
100.  13.33 skewber10
101.  13.34 Underwatercuber
102.  13.47 abhijat
103.  13.49 MartinN13
104.  13.50 JMHCubed
105.  13.55 ican97
105.  13.55 MattP98
107.  13.59 Last Layer King
108.  13.66 begiuli65
109.  13.68 T1_M0
110.  13.72 speedcube.insta
111.  13.86 Imran Rahman
112.  13.96 Parke187
113.  14.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
114.  14.16 swankfukinc
115.  14.38 xyzzy
116.  14.39 Emir Yusuf
117.  14.40 brad711
118.  14.44 SpeedCubeReview
119.  14.51 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
120.  14.55 johnstond
121.  14.68 João Vinicius
122.  14.69 Rollercoasterben
123.  14.73 SpiFunTastic
124.  14.76 TheCube4226
125.  14.93 revaldoah
126.  14.99 Natanael
127.  15.06 M O
128.  15.13 TheNoobCuber
129.  15.27 LambdaPi
130.  15.32 rlnninja
131.  15.42 [email protected]
132.  15.45 sascholeks
133.  15.80 Metallic Silver
134.  15.94 Antto Pitkänen
135.  16.32 topppits
136.  16.36 qwer13
137.  16.37 TheCubingAddict980
137.  16.37 Infraredlizards
139.  16.45 Koen van Aller
140.  16.84 BleachedTurtle
141.  17.02 Alexis1011
142.  17.10 Moreno van Rooijen
143.  17.15 Tusef
144.  17.28 Jmuncuber
145.  17.32 [email protected]
146.  17.38 InlandEmpireCuber
147.  17.61 DesertWolf
148.  17.63 dhafin
149.  17.66 Nordcubing
150.  17.73 John Benwell
151.  17.74 Bogdan
152.  17.87 ThatLucas
153.  18.02 Lvl9001Wizard
154.  18.05 xbrandationx
155.  18.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
156.  18.50 VIBE_ZT
157.  18.97 bgcatfan
158.  18.99 SuperCheese
159.  19.24 rubik2005
160.  19.25 Immolated-Marmoset
161.  19.33 bennettstouder
162.  19.68 Skittleskp
163.  20.02 Aadil- ali
164.  20.14 Lux
165.  20.48 Petri Krzywacki
166.  20.50 savagecabbage1928
167.  20.56 UnknownCanvas
168.  20.57 Wish Lin
169.  20.69 UnknownCuber
170.  21.23 [email protected]
171.  21.63 Mike Hughey
172.  21.81 hadofhfo
173.  21.99 Bubbagrub
173.  21.99 SpartanSailor
175.  22.70 Rocketcubing
176.  24.03 Billybong378
177.  24.35 toinou06cubing
178.  24.44 PingPongCuber
179.  24.93 Janav Gupta
180.  24.94 markdlei
181.  25.17 Theo Leinad
182.  26.20 One Wheel
183.  26.73 J6642
184.  27.32 keebruce
185.  28.16 freshcuber.de
186.  28.56 MrLunarWolf
187.  29.94 PiEquals3.14
188.  30.07 Qunima
189.  30.72 Jacck
190.  32.07 Jonasrox09
191.  32.25 CubingCrazy
192.  35.13 Doofnoofer
193.  37.35 capcubeing
194.  38.15 Alpha cuber
195.  40.14 MatsBergsten
196.  DNF u Cube


*4x4x4*(118)
1.  29.55 cuberkid10
2.  29.99 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  31.15 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.33 lejitcuber
5.  32.52 ichcubegern
6.  32.84 MrKuba600
7.  33.62 jancsi02
8.  34.37 Tristan Chua Yong
9.  34.51 Dream Cubing
10.  36.02 OriginalUsername
11.  36.97 Magdamini
12.  37.25 hopelessdove
13.  37.28 kahvipelle123
14.  37.37 RileyN23
15.  37.38 NewoMinx
16.  37.50 gutte02
17.  37.51 Shadowjockey
18.  37.73 JackPfeifer
19.  38.11 Torch
20.  38.21 AidanNoogie
21.  38.28 AlwinR
22.  38.74 G2013
23.  39.70 typo56
24.  40.30 Cheng
25.  41.31 HawaiiLife745
26.  41.41 boroc226han
27.  41.86 Katiedavies3103
28.  42.12 Kerry_Creech
29.  42.48 yjko
30.  42.80 BradenTheMagician
31.  43.06 DGCubes
32.  43.30 Emir Yusuf
33.  43.56 [email protected]
34.  43.78 CubicOreo
35.  43.83 DhruvA
36.  44.11 Marcus Siu
37.  44.41 20luky3
38.  44.42 Cuberstache
39.  45.02 cuber-26
40.  45.20 Zeke Mackay
41.  45.70 Sowrduk
42.  45.78 m24816
43.  45.94 V.Kochergin
44.  46.03 David ep
45.  46.18 MCuber
46.  46.33 sigalig
47.  47.12 xyzzy
48.  48.35 2016LAIL01
49.  48.51 Ontricus
50.  49.07 begiuli65
51.  49.42 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  49.42 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
53.  49.64 João Vinicius
54.  50.37 abunickabhi
55.  50.61 cubiversecube
56.  50.62 riz3ndrr
57.  50.91 Kylegadj
58.  52.72 TheNoobCuber
59.  53.08 thatkid
60.  53.40 elimescube
61.  53.44 Dylan Swarts
62.  53.69 fun at the joy
63.  53.85 BleachedTurtle
64.  54.17 BradyCubes08
65.  54.32 swankfukinc
66.  54.72 Logan
67.  54.89 Keroma12
68.  55.67 Liam Wadek
69.  56.05 MattP98
70.  57.38 Antto Pitkänen
71.  57.39 BiscutDNF
72.  57.45 danvie
73.  57.75 Underwatercuber
74.  57.77 Natanael
75.  57.83 Iconic cuber
76.  57.96 brad711
77.  58.25 ThatLucas
78.  58.26 Cooki348
79.  58.66 abhijat
80.  58.96 topppits
81.  59.01 TheCube4226
82.  59.18 Cuz Red
83.  59.22 Trig0n
84.  59.48 weatherman223
85.  59.61 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
86.  1:00.59 UnknownCanvas
87.  1:01.98 ARandomCuber
87.  1:01.98 John Benwell
89.  1:02.00 Infraredlizards
90.  1:03.78 Rollercoasterben
91.  1:05.63 M O
92.  1:06.01 u Cube
93.  1:09.11 Koen van Aller
94.  1:10.38 Imran Rahman
95.  1:11.56 DesertWolf
96.  1:11.76 Lvl9001Wizard
97.  1:12.68 Jmuncuber
98.  1:14.74 Parke187
99.  1:15.68 TheCubingAddict980
100.  1:17.97 One Wheel
101.  1:19.58 Mike Hughey
102.  1:19.88 Petri Krzywacki
103.  1:21.40 Moreno van Rooijen
104.  1:24.08 VIBE_ZT
105.  1:29.47 RyuKagamine
106.  1:29.71 sascholeks
107.  1:31.98 markdlei
108.  1:36.42 MrLunarWolf
109.  1:36.81 Billybong378
110.  1:42.11 PingPongCuber
111.  1:42.32 Skittleskp
112.  1:46.91 Rocketcubing
113.  1:53.52 freshcuber.de
114.  2:03.90 toinou06cubing
115.  2:04.38 MatsBergsten
116.  2:19.63 Doofnoofer
117.  2:38.33 Jonasrox09
118.  DNF [email protected]


*5x5x5*(79)
1.  59.61 Dream Cubing
2.  1:00.64 cuberkid10
3.  1:01.86 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  1:02.12 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1:02.41 tJardigradHe
6.  1:02.63 jancsi02
7.  1:04.23 Shadowjockey
8.  1:04.47 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  1:06.40 ichcubegern
10.  1:08.18 AlwinR
11.  1:08.30 kahvipelle123
12.  1:08.45 JackPfeifer
13.  1:11.67 OriginalUsername
14.  1:12.58 AidanNoogie
15.  1:12.90 gutte02
16.  1:13.64 NewoMinx
17.  1:16.27 DGCubes
18.  1:17.23 Katiedavies3103
19.  1:18.26 Marcus Siu
20.  1:18.52 sigalig
21.  1:19.38 Magdamini
22.  1:20.15 HawaiiLife745
23.  1:20.55 MCuber
24.  1:20.70 xyzzy
25.  1:21.05 RileyN23
26.  1:21.08 Cheng
27.  1:22.27 Torch
28.  1:23.50 DhruvA
29.  1:23.59 Cuberstache
30.  1:24.51 MrKuba600
31.  1:25.13 cuber-26
32.  1:27.13 CubicOreo
33.  1:27.30 Keroma12
34.  1:28.20 Coinman_
35.  1:28.61 abunickabhi
36.  1:28.68 BradyCubes08
37.  1:29.12 Keenan Johnson
38.  1:29.78 João Vinicius
39.  1:29.79 [email protected]
40.  1:32.74 Ontricus
41.  1:33.13 BleachedTurtle
42.  1:33.23 V.Kochergin
43.  1:34.07 Zeke Mackay
44.  1:34.68 m24816
45.  1:36.60 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
46.  1:36.69 fun at the joy
47.  1:39.47 Liam Wadek
48.  1:41.38 PotatoesAreUs
49.  1:41.64 yjko
50.  1:42.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  1:45.70 MattP98
52.  1:45.86 ARandomCuber
53.  1:46.13 Dylan Swarts
54.  1:48.57 ThatLucas
55.  1:49.27 cubiversecube
56.  1:49.31 2016LAIL01
57.  1:50.98 swankfukinc
58.  1:55.68 topppits
59.  1:56.68 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
60.  1:59.25 Natanael
61.  2:02.20 TheCubingAddict980
62.  2:06.16 UnknownCanvas
63.  2:06.31 Antto Pitkänen
64.  2:09.08 BiscutDNF
65.  2:18.77 Mike Hughey
66.  2:20.02 TheCube4226
67.  2:25.15 One Wheel
68.  2:25.49 Jmuncuber
69.  2:36.06 Lvl9001Wizard
70.  2:38.18 Petri Krzywacki
71.  2:57.59 Parke187
72.  3:12.54 MrLunarWolf
73.  3:14.26 Koen van Aller
74.  3:23.03 toinou06cubing
75.  3:32.62 Skittleskp
76.  3:46.63 PingPongCuber
77.  4:16.17 MatsBergsten
78.  DNF brad711
78.  DNF David ep


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:46.51 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.23 jancsi02
3.  1:56.46 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  2:03.02 AlwinR
5.  2:03.09 NewoMinx
6.  2:05.14 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2:06.12 cuberkid10
8.  2:06.54 ichcubegern
9.  2:07.14 gutte02
10.  2:07.58 Shadowjockey
11.  2:17.13 tJardigradHe
12.  2:22.47 Torch
13.  2:23.00 AidanNoogie
14.  2:23.40 OriginalUsername
15.  2:27.15 Keroma12
16.  2:34.20 xyzzy
17.  2:35.85 MrKuba600
18.  2:38.04 Coinman_
19.  2:41.46 DGCubes
20.  2:46.97 m24816
21.  2:47.62 Katiedavies3103
22.  2:50.75 João Vinicius
23.  2:51.23 abunickabhi
24.  2:57.54 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  3:01.30 [email protected]
26.  3:10.89 YoniStrass
27.  3:18.87 Liam Wadek
28.  3:22.55 ARandomCuber
29.  3:23.22 ThatLucas
30.  3:24.36 MattP98
31.  3:25.68 yjko
32.  3:28.62 BleachedTurtle
33.  3:30.48 Zeke Mackay
34.  3:30.91 fun at the joy
35.  3:32.66 swankfukinc
36.  3:44.71 UnknownCanvas
37.  3:57.35 Dylan Swarts
38.  4:06.55 brad711
39.  4:11.11 One Wheel
40.  4:12.77 cubiversecube
41.  4:54.42 topppits
42.  5:01.49 TheCube4226
43.  5:18.74 Jacck
44.  7:37.74 MatsBergsten
45.  8:22.32 freshcuber.de
46.  DNF Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:21.27 Dream Cubing
2.  2:53.99 ichcubegern
3.  2:58.87 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:01.10 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  3:06.21 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  3:06.53 gutte02
7.  3:09.83 cuberkid10
8.  3:12.96 Torch
9.  3:22.60 NewoMinx
10.  3:33.45 OriginalUsername
11.  3:45.07 tJardigradHe
12.  3:45.54 xyzzy
13.  3:53.45 MrKuba600
14.  3:57.64 DGCubes
15.  4:03.44 DhruvA
16.  4:23.92 BleachedTurtle
17.  4:37.92 m24816
18.  4:38.70 ThatLucas
19.  4:40.77 abunickabhi
20.  4:49.70 Ontricus
21.  4:52.30 João Vinicius
22.  5:00.09 swankfukinc
23.  5:05.35 V.Kochergin
24.  5:13.80 MattP98
25.  5:14.77 ARandomCuber
26.  5:14.88 Zeke Mackay
27.  5:36.28 Liam Wadek
28.  6:54.06 One Wheel
29.  DNF Nordcubing


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(68)
1.  4.18 asacuber
2.  4.19 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  5.22 Sowrduk


Spoiler



4.  5.98 TipsterTrickster
5.  6.15 Alexis1011
6.  6.57 Angry_Mob
7.  6.62 Nordcubing
8.  7.10 JakubDrobny
9.  7.52 ExultantCarn
10.  7.66 hopelessdove
11.  8.82 kahvipelle123
12.  9.28 OriginalUsername
13.  9.90 JackPfeifer
14.  10.57 Imran Rahman
15.  12.59 G2013
16.  14.40 Dream Cubing
17.  15.88 Magdamini
18.  15.89 yjko
19.  15.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  17.33 parkertrager
21.  18.16 abunickabhi
22.  18.24 Mike Hughey
23.  18.45 Trig0n
24.  19.33 MattP98
25.  19.47 UnknownCuber
26.  19.99 typo56
27.  20.07 2017LAMB06
28.  20.20 dhafin
29.  20.28 Ontricus
30.  21.97 u Cube
31.  23.52 Dylan Swarts
32.  24.34 Zeke Mackay
33.  24.98 Last Layer King
34.  25.87 MatsBergsten
35.  26.31 fun at the joy
36.  27.20 Glomnipotent
37.  27.87 cuber-26
38.  27.93 Rollercoasterben
39.  28.62 João Vinicius
40.  29.58 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  30.69 Cooki348
42.  30.94 Natanael
43.  32.07 Deri Nata Wijaya
44.  33.56 riz3ndrr
45.  33.67 [email protected]
46.  34.23 Moreno van Rooijen
47.  34.44 cuberkid10
48.  35.89 ichcubegern
49.  37.19 Lvl9001Wizard
50.  37.87 skewber10
51.  38.32 AlwinR
52.  40.63 Jacck
53.  42.67 BiscutDNF
54.  44.06 MrKuba600
55.  47.73 Bogdan
56.  53.26 Alpha cuber
57.  1:05.63 PingPongCuber
58.  1:11.64 xyzzy
59.  1:33.66 rlnninja
60.  2:06.90 TheNoobCuber
61.  2:39.31 Skittleskp
62.  DNF Kylegadj
62.  DNF Logan
62.  DNF CubingCrazy
62.  DNF toinou06cubing
62.  DNF One Wheel
62.  DNF Billybong378
62.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(53)
1.  18.95 G2013
2.  19.62 jakgun0130
3.  20.66 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  24.05 ican97
5.  24.12 Andrew_Rizo
6.  27.15 abunickabhi
7.  32.40 typo56
8.  32.72 Last Layer King
9.  32.99 yjko
10.  40.13 Connor Yungbluth
11.  46.45 Keroma12
12.  47.05 NathanaelCubes
13.  50.56 JackPfeifer
14.  54.10 revaldoah
15.  54.81 Sameer Aggarwal
16.  57.05 David ep
17.  1:03.77 MatsBergsten
18.  1:08.31 MattP98
19.  1:08.66 BiscutDNF
20.  1:13.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
21.  1:15.98 speedcuber71
22.  1:22.36 Zeke Mackay
23.  1:23.47 Mike Hughey
24.  1:25.62 Dylan Swarts
25.  1:27.56 [email protected]
26.  1:31.89 Glomnipotent
27.  1:32.31 M O
28.  1:41.70 brad711
29.  1:42.47 Cuberstache
30.  1:46.13 Ontricus
31.  1:46.29 Cooki348
32.  1:54.47 fun at the joy
33.  1:59.29 Lvl9001Wizard
34.  2:03.12 cuberkid10
35.  2:03.49 Kylegadj
36.  2:03.65 elimescube
37.  2:12.66 CubicOreo
38.  2:20.37 Natanael
39.  2:43.33 cuber-26
40.  2:48.90 MrKuba600
41.  2:49.57 HawaiiLife745
42.  2:58.79 João Vinicius
43.  3:06.56 Jacck
44.  3:51.93 Rollercoasterben
45.  7:41.53 PingPongCuber
46.  DNF JakubDrobny
46.  DNF vilkkuti25
46.  DNF Logan
46.  DNF NewoMinx
46.  DNF 2018JAIN01
46.  DNF One Wheel
46.  DNF ichcubegern
46.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(24)
1.  1:41.97 sigalig
2.  3:44.36 typo56
3.  3:58.55 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  4:10.89 T1_M0
5.  5:15.54 Keroma12
6.  5:46.49 OJ Cubing
7.  5:57.42 Mike Hughey
8.  6:43.81 MatsBergsten
9.  8:50.38 Cuberstache
10.  9:05.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
11.  9:23.72 brad711
12.  11:03.70 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  11:28.50 topppits
14.  15:30.90 elimescube
15.  18:07.92 Jacck
16.  DNF Zeke Mackay
16.  DNF m24816
16.  DNF JakubDrobny
16.  DNF abunickabhi
16.  DNF Logan
16.  DNF G2013
16.  DNF BiscutDNF
16.  DNF MattP98
16.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  10:30.84 typo56
2.  12:34.66 Dylan Swarts
3.  13:16.78 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  19:18.32 Jacck
5.  22:42.01 Zeke Mackay
6.  32:45.50 m24816
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF sigalig
7.  DNF Mike Hughey


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  23:22.81 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  54/55 58:54 sigalig
2.  28/30 56:07 T1_M0
3.  18/23 51:13 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  12/12 56:06 Jacck
5.  15/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  13/16 57:44 Mike Hughey
7.  10/11 31:29 Dylan Swarts
8.  11/13 53:01 Last Layer King
9.  9/9 58:32 brad711
10.  8/8 35:27 Cuberstache
11.  5/5 25:50 elimescube
12.  3/3 10:36 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  3/3 13:42 [email protected]
14.  3/3 15:48 fun at the joy
15.  2/3 9:45 revaldoah
16.  2/3 11:42 Zeke Mackay
17.  2/5 30:10 Cooki348
17.  1/2 1:36 abunickabhi
17.  0/2 20:00 PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(123)
1.  10.80 parkertrager
2.  13.01 hopelessdove
3.  13.44 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  14.13 Nihahhat
5.  14.48 lejitcuber
6.  14.55 Dream Cubing
7.  14.60 kahvipelle123
8.  14.67 2017LAMB06
9.  14.80 tJardigradHe
10.  15.24 OriginalUsername
11.  15.47 ichcubegern
12.  15.96 mihnea3000
13.  16.14 NathanaelCubes
13.  16.14 Kylegadj
15.  16.15 CubicOreo
16.  16.36 PokeCubes
17.  16.58 JackPfeifer
18.  16.65 2016LAIL01
19.  16.70 Ontricus
20.  16.95 Tristan Chua Yong
21.  17.06 cuberkid10
22.  17.18 Shadowjockey
23.  17.42 HawaiiLife745
24.  17.78 NewoMinx
25.  17.89 AidanNoogie
26.  18.16 Marcus Siu
27.  18.26 ARandomCuber
28.  18.30 MrKuba600
29.  18.31 Zeke Mackay
30.  18.46 typo56
31.  18.66 Cuberstache
32.  18.71 Metallic Silver
33.  19.03 [email protected]
34.  19.13 DhruvA
35.  19.73 Cheng
36.  19.92 DGCubes
37.  20.17 riz3ndrr
38.  20.36 abunickabhi
39.  20.51 cuber-26
40.  20.64 Torch
41.  20.72 Cuber2113
42.  20.82 BradyCubes08
43.  20.94 BradenTheMagician
44.  20.95 gutte02
45.  20.97 Sowrduk
46.  21.14 RileyN23
47.  21.17 David ep
48.  21.30 Katiedavies3103
49.  21.40 yjko
50.  21.77 MartinN13
51.  21.94 2018JAIN01
52.  22.05 begiuli65
53.  22.52 boroc226han
54.  22.65 ThatLucas
55.  22.96 Awesomesaucer
56.  23.05 speedcuber71
57.  23.18 danvie
58.  24.19 [email protected]
59.  24.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  24.36 T1_M0
61.  24.41 xyzzy
62.  24.71 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  24.92 Logan
64.  25.01 sigalig
65.  25.45 João Vinicius
66.  25.66 cubiversecube
67.  25.69 Natanael
68.  25.80 Trig0n
69.  26.13 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
70.  26.20 MattP98
71.  26.27 qwer13
72.  26.75 V.Kochergin
73.  26.79 BiscutDNF
74.  26.98 fun at the joy
75.  27.27 Glomnipotent
76.  27.30 weatherman223
77.  27.55 Moreno van Rooijen
78.  27.81 revaldoah
79.  28.76 Liam Wadek
80.  29.14 TheCube4226
81.  29.43 Parke187
82.  29.45 d2polld
82.  29.45 TheNoobCuber
84.  29.69 Underwatercuber
85.  29.83 Angry_Mob
86.  29.97 speedcube.insta
87.  30.04 Cooki348
88.  30.21 brad711
89.  31.00 Antto Pitkänen
90.  31.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
91.  32.29 sascholeks
92.  33.05 Iconic cuber
93.  33.21 Emir Yusuf
94.  33.70 Dylan Swarts
95.  34.22 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  34.79 Rollercoasterben
97.  34.93 Mike Hughey
98.  35.30 [email protected]
99.  35.46 Alexis1011
100.  35.52 Petri Krzywacki
101.  35.76 Imran Rahman
102.  37.25 Nordcubing
103.  37.62 dhafin
104.  38.03 bennettstouder
105.  38.10 Bogdan
106.  38.24 DesertWolf
107.  38.59 M O
108.  40.57 Lvl9001Wizard
109.  41.47 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  42.81 Koen van Aller
111.  44.37 One Wheel
112.  45.73 PingPongCuber
113.  46.32 freshcuber.de
114.  50.95 Billybong378
115.  51.56 bgcatfan
116.  51.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
117.  53.04 Skittleskp
118.  53.22 UnknownCuber
119.  1:06.03 J6642
120.  1:38.04 Qunima
121.  DNF MCuber
121.  DNF Cuz Red
121.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  29.96 DhruvA
2.  30.40 tJardigradHe
3.  34.55 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  39.67 HawaiiLife745
5.  40.92 OriginalUsername
6.  42.86 Torch
7.  47.71 Zeke Mackay
8.  55.34 V.Kochergin
9.  56.35 Shadowjockey
10.  59.94 Tristan Chua Yong
11.  1:37.69 One Wheel
12.  1:46.10 João Vinicius
13.  2:10.48 ichcubegern
14.  2:15.76 Logan
15.  DNF Utkarsh Ashar
15.  DNF TheCube4226


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  32.63 ichcubegern
2.  43.49 Shadowjockey
3.  45.69 speedcube.insta


Spoiler



4.  49.03 Zeke Mackay
5.  58.65 begiuli65
6.  59.11 Natanael
7.  1:09.06 Mike Hughey
8.  1:10.43 Moreno van Rooijen
9.  1:17.05 abunickabhi
10.  1:32.46 MrKuba600
11.  1:39.52 Nordcubing
12.  2:07.23 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  2:23.81 Cooki348
14.  3:10.75 Wish Lin
15.  3:12.04 Skittleskp
16.  DNF cuber-26


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)
1.  24.00 (28, 24, 20) WoowyBaby
2.  27.00 (31, 30, 20) Underwatercuber
3.  27.33 (29, 24, 29) Theo Leinad


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (31, 25, 30) Jacck
5.  29.33 (33, 25, 30) Bubbagrub
6.  30.00 (30, 30, 30) Sameer Aggarwal
7.  31.00 (34, 28, 31) xyzzy
7.  31.00 (31, 29, 33) brad711
9.  32.00 (35, 29, 32) SpeedCubeReview
10.  34.33 (35, 34, 34) Bogdan
11.  34.67 (38, 35, 31) Mike Hughey
12.  38.00 (37, 36, 41) DhruvA
13.  39.67 (39, 41, 39) João Vinicius
14.  41.00 (43, 40, 40) revaldoah
15.  44.67 (41, 51, 42) MrKuba600
15.  44.67 (47, 45, 42) tJardigradHe
17.  51.67 (62, 53, 40) Cuz Red
18.  53.33 (60, 48, 52) Cooki348
19.  DNF (26, 28, DNF) speedcuber71
19.  DNF (DNF, 28, DNS) LambdaPi
19.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Sixstringcal
19.  DNF (35, 33, DNF) Cuberstache
19.  DNF (40, DNF, 37) Zeke Mackay
19.  DNF (39, 47, DNS) AidanNoogie
19.  DNF (39, DNF, DNS) [email protected]
19.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) Ontricus
19.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) SimonK
19.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) 2018JAIN01
19.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) jronge94


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  38.79 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  41.87 cuberkid10
3.  49.19 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  49.23 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  49.51 ichcubegern
6.  49.59 MrKuba600
7.  49.77 Shadowjockey
8.  50.33 OriginalUsername
9.  51.05 tJardigradHe
10.  51.29 V.Kochergin
11.  52.90 Magdamini
12.  52.91 NewoMinx
13.  53.54 Dream Cubing
14.  53.72 hopelessdove
15.  54.05 JackPfeifer
16.  55.30 DGCubes
17.  55.52 RileyN23
18.  55.79 AidanNoogie
19.  56.12 MCuber
20.  56.89 Cheng
21.  56.99 DhruvA
22.  58.48 Katiedavies3103
23.  59.13 Zeke Mackay
24.  1:01.67 abunickabhi
25.  1:02.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:02.45 cuber-26
27.  1:02.74 riz3ndrr
28.  1:02.75 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:04.64 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:05.80 fun at the joy
31.  1:06.87 Ontricus
32.  1:07.07 [email protected]
33.  1:08.80 cubiversecube
34.  1:08.94 Sowrduk
35.  1:09.01 m24816
36.  1:09.67 begiuli65
37.  1:09.98 Logan
38.  1:10.88 BradyCubes08
39.  1:12.18 TheNoobCuber
40.  1:12.20 BiscutDNF
41.  1:12.30 Liam Wadek
42.  1:13.36 João Vinicius
43.  1:15.55 brad711
44.  1:15.65 Emir Yusuf
45.  1:17.38 MattP98
46.  1:17.59 xyzzy
47.  1:18.01 Cooki348
48.  1:18.49 BleachedTurtle
49.  1:22.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
50.  1:24.43 ThatLucas
51.  1:24.77 ARandomCuber
52.  1:29.20 John Benwell
53.  1:29.62 Cuz Red
54.  1:33.07 Infraredlizards
55.  1:34.33 Koen van Aller
56.  1:34.98 Nordcubing
57.  1:35.44 Rollercoasterben
58.  1:36.51 Parke187
59.  1:37.90 UnknownCanvas
60.  1:43.32 Lvl9001Wizard
61.  1:43.62 Bogdan
62.  1:44.85 Moreno van Rooijen
63.  1:52.79 Jmuncuber
64.  1:55.40 TheCubingAddict980
65.  1:56.77 Skittleskp
66.  2:00.29 One Wheel
67.  2:04.42 [email protected]
68.  2:08.71 Mike Hughey
69.  2:10.04 sascholeks
70.  2:12.98 PingPongCuber
71.  2:14.81 Billybong378
72.  2:15.31 MrLunarWolf
73.  2:24.62 Jacck
74.  3:11.42 Jonasrox09
75.  3:27.44 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF markdlei
76.  DNF toinou06cubing


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:49.01 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.62 AidanNoogie
3.  1:55.94 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:58.34 ichcubegern
5.  2:02.15 NewoMinx
6.  2:03.56 Tristan Chua Yong
7.  2:05.39 Shadowjockey
8.  2:07.51 OriginalUsername
9.  2:09.47 Dream Cubing
10.  2:13.08 Cheng
11.  2:13.83 JackPfeifer
12.  2:15.29 Katiedavies3103
13.  2:16.71 RileyN23
14.  2:24.52 cuber-26
15.  2:24.65 MCuber
16.  2:29.95 DhruvA
17.  2:33.43 Ontricus
18.  2:38.39 João Vinicius
19.  2:41.04 V.Kochergin
20.  2:41.36 [email protected]
21.  2:41.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  2:45.15 m24816
23.  2:49.11 Zeke Mackay
24.  2:52.21 BradenTheMagician
25.  2:58.45 abunickabhi
26.  2:59.17 riz3ndrr
27.  2:59.40 fun at the joy
28.  3:10.64 BleachedTurtle
29.  3:16.21 Liam Wadek
30.  3:41.32 UnknownCanvas
31.  3:54.94 Mike Hughey
32.  3:55.56 Lvl9001Wizard
33.  4:21.07 Jmuncuber
34.  4:39.26 One Wheel
35.  5:05.97 Skittleskp
36.  5:15.69 MrLunarWolf
37.  5:37.20 PingPongCuber
38.  7:46.71 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:36.01 cuberkid10
2.  3:59.49 ichcubegern
3.  3:59.76 Tristan Chua Yong


Spoiler



4.  4:20.93 tJardigradHe
5.  4:34.41 OriginalUsername
6.  4:39.19 DhruvA
7.  4:41.69 NewoMinx
8.  5:38.93 m24816
9.  5:39.48 [email protected]
10.  5:56.27 abunickabhi
11.  6:53.30 Liam Wadek
12.  6:54.44 Zeke Mackay
13.  9:31.25 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  7:02.98 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  7:24.82 ichcubegern
3.  7:30.67 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  8:27.85 tJardigradHe
5.  8:45.53 OriginalUsername
6.  8:58.36 DhruvA
7.  9:08.72 xyzzy
8.  10:26.28 abunickabhi
9.  10:47.27 PotatoesAreUs
10.  10:51.18 m24816
11.  11:13.76 ARandomCuber
12.  11:30.48 Liam Wadek
13.  12:32.73 Zeke Mackay
14.  13:06.55 Nordcubing
15.  17:10.10 One Wheel


*Clock*(40)
1.  5.25 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.15 ARandomCuber
3.  6.68 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.73 Kerry_Creech
5.  7.67 AlwinR
6.  8.01 MCuber
7.  8.04 cuberkid10
8.  8.58 JoXCuber
9.  8.80 Tristan Chua Yong
10.  9.05 MattP98
11.  9.14 Rollercoasterben
12.  9.22 BradenTheMagician
13.  9.43 Shadowjockey
14.  9.49 Immolated-Marmoset
15.  9.90 Magdamini
16.  9.91 typo56
17.  10.09 JackPfeifer
18.  11.35 kahvipelle123
19.  11.61 OriginalUsername
20.  11.86 João Vinicius
21.  12.44 parkertrager
22.  12.54 MichaelNielsen
23.  12.80 2017LAMB06
24.  12.87 HawaiiLife745
25.  13.58 NewoMinx
26.  13.64 ichcubegern
27.  14.26 RyuKagamine
28.  14.57 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  16.27 Liam Wadek
30.  16.61 revaldoah
31.  17.00 Antto Pitkänen
32.  19.12 freshcuber.de
33.  19.87 Mike Hughey
34.  25.28 Zeke Mackay
35.  27.72 Nordcubing
36.  31.50 PiEquals3.14
37.  32.99 Skittleskp
38.  35.54 cubiversecube
39.  1:03.43 xyzzy
40.  DNF tJardigradHe


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  38.29 Cuberstache
2.  46.38 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  48.23 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  50.63 Magdamini
5.  52.87 NewoMinx
6.  53.17 Katiedavies3103
7.  58.44 MCuber
8.  59.52 cuberkid10
9.  1:00.25 DhruvA
10.  1:01.31 tJardigradHe
11.  1:01.33 OriginalUsername
12.  1:01.71 V.Kochergin
13.  1:03.72 JackPfeifer
14.  1:06.01 CubicOreo
15.  1:06.68 Dream Cubing
16.  1:06.73 MrKuba600
17.  1:07.39 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:10.02 Shadowjockey
19.  1:12.16 [email protected]
20.  1:13.00 parkertrager
21.  1:14.18 kahvipelle123
22.  1:16.73 ichcubegern
23.  1:23.30 Keroma12
24.  1:25.92 ARandomCuber
25.  1:27.61 xyzzy
26.  1:32.37 Zeke Mackay
27.  1:33.37 YoniStrass
28.  1:33.50 gutte02
29.  1:34.86 João Vinicius
30.  1:35.96 Cuz Red
31.  1:36.84 cubiversecube
32.  1:37.81 Kylegadj
33.  1:38.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  1:39.71 BleachedTurtle
35.  1:41.95 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  1:42.73 abunickabhi
37.  1:49.01 Trig0n
38.  1:51.83 TheCube4226
39.  2:00.37 DesertWolf
40.  2:00.54 MattP98
41.  2:08.80 Lvl9001Wizard
42.  2:10.29 Emir Yusuf
43.  2:11.37 Rollercoasterben
44.  2:19.13 Dylan Swarts
45.  2:21.11 Mike Hughey
46.  2:28.14 PingPongCuber
47.  2:29.15 Liam Wadek
48.  2:47.38 One Wheel
49.  3:11.06 Koen van Aller
50.  3:11.29 rlnninja
51.  4:06.66 freshcuber.de
52.  DNF Moreno van Rooijen
52.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(112)
1.  2.51 JakubDrobny
2.  2.58 THowlett
3.  2.69 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.71 parkertrager
5.  2.73 AlwinR
6.  2.82 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.83 DGCubes
8.  2.85 tJardigradHe
9.  2.89 Ghost Cuber
10.  3.04 Cooki348
11.  3.08 SimonK
11.  3.08 Kerry_Creech
13.  3.12 Tristan Chua Yong
14.  3.14 MrKuba600
15.  3.39 Ontricus
16.  3.44 asacuber
17.  3.51 Magdamini
18.  3.58 lejitcuber
19.  3.65 JMHCubed
20.  3.99 Alexis1011
21.  4.01 SpiFunTastic
22.  4.04 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.07 mihnea3000
24.  4.19 OriginalUsername
25.  4.30 Emir Yusuf
26.  4.32 2016LAIL01
27.  4.34 Trig0n
28.  4.35 TipsterTrickster
29.  4.57 MCuber
30.  4.61 cubiversecube
31.  4.64 Marcus Siu
32.  4.67 BradyCubes08
33.  4.90 cuberkid10
34.  5.02 NewoMinx
35.  5.03 Sowrduk
36.  5.04 Logan
37.  5.06 kahvipelle123
38.  5.08 Cheng
39.  5.12 typo56
40.  5.13 JackPfeifer
41.  5.24 Cuz Red
42.  5.26 RileyN23
43.  5.29 skewber10
44.  5.43 HawaiiLife745
45.  5.54 Janav Gupta
46.  5.55 Liam Wadek
47.  5.64 Billybong378
48.  5.66 João Vinicius
49.  5.83 VIBE_ZT
50.  5.85 Zeke Mackay
51.  5.99 DhruvA
52.  6.11 V.Kochergin
53.  6.17 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
54.  6.18 u Cube
55.  6.35 Shadowjockey
56.  6.45 ichcubegern
56.  6.45 Nordcubing
58.  6.46 David ep
59.  6.50 leudcfa
60.  6.53 Torch
61.  6.54 begiuli65
61.  6.54 [email protected]
63.  6.82 gutte02
64.  6.88 boroc226han
65.  7.00 [email protected]
66.  7.09 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  7.12 TheNoobCuber
68.  7.14 MattP98
69.  7.20 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  7.21 Natanael
71.  7.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
72.  7.44 Dream Cubing
73.  7.50 ARandomCuber
74.  7.63 GTGil
75.  7.69 Antto Pitkänen
76.  7.77 Parke187
77.  7.81 qwer13
78.  7.86 riz3ndrr
78.  7.86 savagecabbage1928
80.  7.90 Rollercoasterben
81.  8.03 fun at the joy
82.  8.21 Kylegadj
83.  8.27 Koen van Aller
84.  8.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
85.  8.93 rlnninja
86.  8.95 DesertWolf
87.  9.05 Mike Hughey
88.  9.10 sascholeks
89.  9.30 abunickabhi
90.  9.32 Skittleskp
91.  9.34 PingPongCuber
92.  9.37 Immolated-Marmoset
93.  9.39 Rocketcubing
94.  9.64 BiscutDNF
95.  9.74 BleachedTurtle
96.  9.86 [email protected]
97.  10.26 Dylan Swarts
98.  10.29 AidanNoogie
99.  10.34 Bogdan
100.  10.69 Aadil- ali
101.  11.41 Jonasrox09
102.  11.67 Alpha cuber
103.  11.78 TheCube4226
104.  11.98 TheCubingAddict980
105.  12.01 PiEquals3.14
106.  12.37 J6642
107.  12.40 Jacck
108.  12.42 topppits
109.  13.37 toinou06cubing
110.  14.11 freshcuber.de
111.  16.64 UnknownCuber
112.  17.42 capcubeing


*Square-1*(80)
1.  6.97 Helmer Ewert
2.  9.10 PokeCubes
3.  9.73 David ep


Spoiler



4.  9.96 JackPfeifer
5.  10.00 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  10.34 Marcus Siu
7.  10.37 Shadowjockey
8.  11.22 GTGil
9.  12.16 AlwinR
10.  12.63 Zeke Mackay
11.  12.81 lejitcuber
12.  12.98 tJardigradHe
13.  13.27 TipsterTrickster
14.  13.64 Kerry_Creech
15.  14.09 cuberkid10
16.  14.24 Kylegadj
17.  14.36 AidanNoogie
18.  14.50 DesertWolf
19.  14.99 typo56
20.  15.03 Sowrduk
21.  15.20 MrKuba600
22.  15.43 ichcubegern
23.  15.58 JakubDrobny
24.  15.78 NewoMinx
25.  15.92 [email protected]
26.  16.07 Magdamini
27.  16.63 BradenTheMagician
28.  16.96 BradyCubes08
29.  16.97 RileyN23
30.  17.27 Rollercoasterben
31.  17.53 skewber10
32.  17.80 MCuber
33.  18.13 leudcfa
34.  18.20 riz3ndrr
35.  19.05 kahvipelle123
36.  19.74 OriginalUsername
37.  20.45 DGCubes
38.  22.37 Dream Cubing
39.  22.65 gutte02
40.  23.69 HawaiiLife745
41.  23.71 Logan
42.  23.75 boroc226han
43.  23.99 Torch
44.  25.30 DhruvA
45.  25.66 MattP98
46.  25.68 João Vinicius
47.  27.19 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
48.  27.48 Infraredlizards
49.  28.24 weatherman223
50.  28.74 bennettstouder
51.  29.13 VIBE_ZT
52.  30.34 Immolated-Marmoset
53.  30.41 Trig0n
54.  31.84 Antto Pitkänen
55.  32.21 begiuli65
56.  32.38 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
57.  32.70 ThatLucas
58.  33.30 Ontricus
59.  33.38 buzzteam4
60.  35.74 BleachedTurtle
61.  35.90 fun at the joy
62.  36.95 Liam Wadek
63.  38.73 Mike Hughey
64.  39.29 Natanael
65.  41.65 abhijat
66.  42.04 PingPongCuber
67.  44.97 Lvl9001Wizard
68.  45.08 cubiversecube
69.  46.80 Koen van Aller
70.  47.12 danvie
71.  49.19 Billybong378
72.  49.48 abunickabhi
73.  49.85 Bogdan
74.  51.06 Alpha cuber
75.  51.19 Dylan Swarts
76.  57.99 M O
77.  1:01.23 markdlei
78.  1:08.61 Skittleskp
79.  1:16.88 Emir Yusuf
80.  1:20.51 UnknownCuber


*Skewb*(101)
1.  2.56 SimonK
2.  3.06 BradyCubes08
3.  3.07 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  3.08 [email protected]
5.  3.10 RileyN23
6.  3.44 hopelessdove
7.  3.64 Tristan Chua Yong
8.  3.73 MrKuba600
9.  3.77 JMHCubed
10.  3.92 asacuber
10.  3.92 NewoMinx
12.  4.01 kahvipelle123
13.  4.16 Magdamini
14.  4.17 riz3ndrr
15.  4.21 JackPfeifer
16.  4.23 sascholeks
17.  4.41 Nihahhat
18.  4.42 tJardigradHe
19.  4.52 TipsterTrickster
20.  4.71 AlwinR
21.  4.75 DhruvA
22.  4.76 HawaiiLife745
22.  4.76 OriginalUsername
24.  4.85 MichaelNielsen
25.  4.88 Kylegadj
26.  5.07 Marcus Siu
27.  5.10 johnstond
28.  5.12 d2polld
29.  5.14 Metallic Silver
30.  5.22 u Cube
31.  5.29 2016LAIL01
32.  5.45 NathanaelCubes
33.  5.46 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5.68 Alpha cuber
35.  5.71 Sowrduk
36.  5.72 MCuber
36.  5.72 João Vinicius
36.  5.72 Immolated-Marmoset
36.  5.72 cuberkid10
40.  5.75 Kerry_Creech
41.  5.91 Zeke Mackay
42.  5.94 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  6.15 typo56
44.  6.16 Emir Yusuf
45.  6.17 AidanNoogie
46.  6.25 Shadowjockey
47.  6.27 MattP98
48.  6.46 leudcfa
49.  6.48 Rollercoasterben
50.  6.57 ichcubegern
51.  6.63 gutte02
52.  6.64 BleachedTurtle
53.  6.69 JakubDrobny
54.  6.71 Parke187
55.  6.72 Dream Cubing
56.  6.73 DGCubes
57.  6.99 savagecabbage1928
58.  7.35 V.Kochergin
59.  7.36 Ontricus
60.  7.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61.  7.47 VIBE_ZT
62.  7.49 BradenTheMagician
63.  7.58 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
64.  7.61 BiscutDNF
65.  7.68 ARandomCuber
66.  7.93 Torch
67.  8.06 Alexis1011
68.  8.16 qwer13
69.  8.24 abunickabhi
70.  8.57 cubiversecube
71.  8.66 capcubeing
72.  8.67 Nordcubing
73.  8.79 Bubbagrub
74.  8.82 fun at the joy
75.  9.09 Bogdan
76.  9.12 Dylan Swarts
77.  9.22 Billybong378
78.  9.30 Cuz Red
79.  9.32 Cooki348
80.  9.38 danvie
81.  9.89 Natanael
82.  10.26 Skittleskp
83.  10.34 J6642
84.  10.62 topppits
85.  10.77 Moreno van Rooijen
86.  10.89 Liam Wadek
87.  11.58 rlnninja
88.  11.87 begiuli65
89.  12.39 Rodrigo Mikkonen
90.  12.53 xyzzy
91.  12.69 Mike Hughey
92.  12.92 Rocketcubing
93.  14.18 Koen van Aller
94.  14.50 PingPongCuber
95.  15.36 PiEquals3.14
96.  15.77 TheCube4226
97.  16.87 keebruce
98.  17.64 TheCubingAddict980
99.  18.52 [email protected]
100.  19.81 toinou06cubing
101.  21.41 UnknownCuber


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  20.78 NewoMinx
2.  21.68 Cuberstache
3.  25.53 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  27.18 MrKuba600
5.  27.38 OriginalUsername
6.  29.96 ichcubegern
7.  32.94 Zeke Mackay
8.  37.61 Nordcubing
9.  38.70 TheCube4226
10.  38.87 abunickabhi
11.  41.06 Tristan Chua Yong
12.  43.24 Natanael
13.  45.51 cubiversecube
14.  46.92 tJardigradHe
15.  49.23 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
16.  57.34 PingPongCuber
17.  57.64 Billybong378
18.  57.92 João Vinicius
19.  1:04.34 Liam Wadek
20.  1:05.68 Mike Hughey


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:38.75 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  3:45.83 cuberkid10
3.  4:00.85 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:16.91 OriginalUsername
5.  4:20.28 NewoMinx
6.  4:32.63 MCuber
7.  4:35.97 ichcubegern
8.  4:50.45 Katiedavies3103
9.  5:51.27 Ontricus
10.  5:53.21 boroc226han
11.  5:57.25 Zeke Mackay
12.  6:05.97 xyzzy
13.  6:42.76 ARandomCuber
14.  6:54.48 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
15.  6:54.50 MattP98
16.  7:28.50 Rollercoasterben
17.  13:56.46 Skittleskp
18.  DNF One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(27)
1.  9.23 BradyCubes08
2.  10.14 João Vinicius
3.  10.20 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  10.32 2017LAMB06
5.  12.27 DGCubes
6.  13.17 u Cube
7.  14.86 Zeke Mackay
8.  14.92 tJardigradHe
9.  15.04 AidanNoogie
10.  15.29 JakubDrobny
11.  16.15 Nordcubing
12.  16.84 V.Kochergin
13.  17.71 Ontricus
14.  18.36 Natanael
15.  18.47 OriginalUsername
16.  18.79 PingPongCuber
17.  20.17 NathanaelCubes
18.  20.45 xyzzy
19.  22.90 abunickabhi
20.  23.95 Billybong378
21.  24.20 ichcubegern
22.  24.91 begiuli65
23.  30.47 Mike Hughey
24.  32.13 Tristan Chua Yong
25.  32.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
26.  34.33 sascholeks
27.  1:09.33 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  21.97 Nordcubing
2.  26.38 Ontricus
3.  36.55 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  41.93 ichcubegern
5.  42.68 Natanael
6.  42.74 Billybong378
7.  47.83 Mike Hughey
8.  51.59 tJardigradHe
9.  54.86 abunickabhi
10.  1:02.55 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
11.  1:13.25 begiuli65
12.  1:26.81 Jacck
13.  1:54.82 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(216)
1.  1290 tJardigradHe
2.  1282 Tristan Chua Yong
3.  1277 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1249 cuberkid10
5.  1181 ichcubegern
6.  1151 JackPfeifer
7.  1145 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  1138 Zeke Mackay
9.  1131 MrKuba600
10.  1072 Shadowjockey
11.  1052 Dream Cubing
12.  1043 NewoMinx
13.  996 kahvipelle123
14.  961 DhruvA
15.  956 AidanNoogie
16.  954 Magdamini
17.  953 HawaiiLife745
18.  879 lejitcuber
19.  868 AlwinR
19.  868 Ontricus
21.  843 RileyN23
22.  837 typo56
23.  833 DGCubes
24.  818 hopelessdove
25.  796 MCuber
26.  794 [email protected]
27.  785 gutte02
28.  782 BradyCubes08
29.  781 abunickabhi
30.  769 João Vinicius
31.  766 Torch
32.  761 Marcus Siu
33.  743 BradenTheMagician
34.  738 Sowrduk
35.  709 Kylegadj
36.  698 Cheng
37.  689 TipsterTrickster
37.  689 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  681 David ep
40.  673 MattP98
41.  668 V.Kochergin
42.  665 Katiedavies3103
43.  659 parkertrager
44.  656 Kerry_Creech
45.  650 cuber-26
46.  643 cubiversecube
47.  641 CubicOreo
48.  638 riz3ndrr
49.  626 JakubDrobny
50.  621 Cuberstache
51.  615 ARandomCuber
52.  609 2016LAIL01
53.  601 Trig0n
54.  598 Liam Wadek
55.  588 asacuber
56.  584 yjko
57.  576 xyzzy
58.  570 boroc226han
59.  559 fun at the joy
60.  549 G2013
61.  548 [email protected]
62.  543 MichaelNielsen
63.  542 sigalig
64.  539 Dylan Swarts
65.  530 PokeCubes
66.  524 Cooki348
67.  517 mihnea3000
68.  510 NathanaelCubes
69.  504 Logan
70.  501 Rollercoasterben
71.  499 Mike Hughey
72.  494 Natanael
73.  491 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
74.  485 begiuli65
75.  484 Nordcubing
76.  481 BiscutDNF
77.  480 2017LAMB06
78.  476 Nihahhat
79.  473 Emir Yusuf
80.  459 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
81.  456 Antto Pitkänen
82.  451 Cuz Red
83.  448 BleachedTurtle
83.  448 Varun Mohanraj
85.  442 JMHCubed
86.  441 Alexis1011
87.  427 Keroma12
87.  427 jancsi02
89.  408 ExultantCarn
90.  394 brad711
91.  389 leudcfa
92.  370 SimonK
93.  366 Angry_Mob
94.  359 skewber10
95.  358 JoXCuber
96.  356 Imran Rahman
97.  349 u Cube
98.  347 ThatLucas
99.  345 danvie
100.  335 Parke187
101.  334 Last Layer King
102.  332 TheCube4226
103.  327 GTGil
104.  325 weatherman223
105.  321 Utkarsh Ashar
105.  321 DesertWolf
107.  320 Awesomesaucer
108.  319 d2polld
109.  318 Lvl9001Wizard
109.  318 Metallic Silver
109.  318 qwer13
112.  317 speedcuber71
113.  309 TheNoobCuber
114.  305 Underwatercuber
115.  297 Iconic cuber
116.  295 AdrianCubing
117.  293 Glomnipotent
118.  291 m24816
119.  286 sascholeks
120.  278 Immolated-Marmoset
121.  275 Moreno van Rooijen
122.  270 Connor Yungbluth
123.  269 swankfukinc
124.  268 Koen van Aller
125.  263 Billybong378
126.  259 SpiFunTastic
127.  256 johnstond
128.  251 revaldoah
129.  249 topppits
130.  240 Infraredlizards
131.  234 Bogdan
132.  232 T1_M0
132.  232 VIBE_ZT
134.  229 PingPongCuber
135.  227 Michael DeLaRosa
135.  227 2018JAIN01
137.  221 abhijat
138.  218 bennettstouder
139.  217 Jacck
140.  216 [email protected]
141.  215 MartinN13
142.  209 Cuber2113
143.  207 buzzteam4
144.  206 20luky3
145.  204 Deri Nata Wijaya
146.  196 YoniStrass
147.  192 thecubingwizard
148.  191 Alpha cuber
149.  190 Coinman_
150.  189 Andrew_Douzenis
151.  187 Wish Lin
152.  186 Skittleskp
153.  181 InlandEmpireCuber
153.  181 One Wheel
155.  180 MatsBergsten
156.  179 TheCubingAddict980
157.  178 rlnninja
158.  172 Djangovend
159.  171 UnknownCanvas
160.  170 M O
161.  167 Keenan Johnson
162.  159 Legomanz
163.  153 ican97
164.  150 speedcube.insta
165.  145 savagecabbage1928
166.  142 John Benwell
166.  142 UnknownCuber
168.  139 Janav Gupta
169.  133 elimescube
170.  125 Jmuncuber
171.  123 dhafin
172.  116 [email protected]
173.  113 SpeedCubeReview
173.  113 THowlett
175.  110 Petri Krzywacki
176.  106 Ghost Cuber
177.  93 Bubbagrub
178.  92 MrLunarWolf
179.  91 LambdaPi
180.  85 [email protected]
181.  84 Helmer Ewert
182.  81 freshcuber.de
183.  79 toinou06cubing
184.  74 Aadil- ali
185.  70 Rocketcubing
185.  70 Tusef
187.  68 markdlei
188.  65 Fred Lang
188.  65 J6642
190.  64 thatkid
191.  60 jakgun0130
192.  59 SuperCheese
193.  57 Andrew_Rizo
194.  56 Theo Leinad
194.  56 bgcatfan
196.  52 Jonasrox09
197.  51 PiEquals3.14
198.  49 PotatoesAreUs
199.  47 SpartanSailor
200.  46 xbrandationx
200.  46 capcubeing
200.  46 CubingCrazy
203.  42 Rodrigo Mikkonen
204.  41 rubik2005
205.  39 WoowyBaby
206.  36 vilkkuti25
206.  36 Lux
208.  34 RyuKagamine
209.  30 OJ Cubing
210.  28 hadofhfo
211.  23 keebruce
212.  20 Qunima
213.  19 yovliporat
213.  19 Sixstringcal
215.  15 Doofnoofer
216.  12 jronge94


----------



## Qunima (Jul 9, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was going to add your result, but you appear to already have a different result in the database. Which is correct - the one on the competition site, or this one?


the one on the competition site. i forgot i had posted those and so posted on this
sorry


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2019)

216 people enter the drawing this week - a nice perfect cube. And the winner from the cube is: 114.

That means our winner this week is *Underwatercuber!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

